# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Compound Mitre Saw

## Brian7886

Hey guys, in the market for a compound mitre saw. For home use, bit of renovating. (decks, walls bla bla) Not going to be used every day, but i want something that will get the job done, and not crap itself after 12 months.  
Im a tradesman myself, and use exclusively Makita brushless stuff. I looked at the bigger size Makita product, but with stand, would be paying inexcess of $1000 for the set up. I dont want battery for this as it will basically stay set up in my garage in the same spot 99% of the time 
Ive kinda narrowed it down to an AEG 2000w 264mm item, with stand is about $550. I dont see that as bad value. Can anyone tell me what the AEG stuff is like now? I do have a few AEG heavy duty rotary hammer drills in my collection that i purchased 10 years ago, i still use these for heavy work (powered not battery).  
I dont wanna go to a cheap item like the ozito, i have heard people rave about the ryobi gear, but i often wonder that they havent ever compared it to the higher end of the market either.  
What do you all think?

----------


## Marc

Blue Bosh (not green and not bunnings) and save your money for the stand by making a bench yourself.

----------


## Brian7886

> Blue Bosh (not green and not bunnings) and save your money for the stand by making a bench yourself.

  I dont wanna make a bench, because i do wanna have the option of moving it around, or put out in the backyard on a nice day to work.  
Thanks mate Ill check out out. I dont wanna be bias to a brand or buy because its a certain brand. Im not really worried about what it is, but i dont wanna buy something cheap for the sake of being cheap. i want something thats at least gunna last.

----------


## Brian7886

just checked sydney tools. they have a 10" bosch, about $560, with stand......so on par with the bunnings purchased AEG in terms of price.   
IM pretty much gunna limit myself to about $600 for the saw and table i think

----------


## OBBob

Dewalt 777

----------


## ringtail

But you're a sparky and AC guy. Festool it is then.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

AEG is ok for hobby occasional use. Bosch blue is way better. Festool even more betterer ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Brian7886

> But you're a sparky and AC guy. Festool it is then.

  lets not get carried away

----------


## Brian7886

> Dewalt 777

  
I looked that up, is that the battery 1? Id rather Makita if i went battery as i have about 15 5.0Ah batteries in the shed

----------


## OBBob

> I looked that up, is that the battery 1? Id rather Makita if i went battery as i have about 15 5.0Ah batteries in the shed

  Ah, there's now a battery version but I have the corded one. Very versatile for a small footprint unit. The rails don't poke out the back so it takes little room in the shed and cuts everything I need.   https://sydneytools.com.au/dewalt-dw...FdcHKgodb94Lwg

----------


## Brian7886

> Ah, there's now a battery version but I have the corded one. Very versatile for a small footprint unit. The rails don't poke out the back so it takes little room in the shed and cuts everything I need.   https://sydneytools.com.au/dewalt-dw...FdcHKgodb94Lwg

  nice, can cut up to 270mm x 60mm which is more than what ill be needing i think. (i already have a triton table saw if i needed more). ill be sure to sus them out thanks mate

----------


## OBBob

> nice, can cut up to 270mm x 60mm which is more than what ill be needing i think. (i already have a triton table saw if i needed more). ill be sure to sus them out thanks mate

  It is belt driven, which seems to make it a bit quieter... nice. The only thing it didn't really do is trenching... but I use a router or a circular saw for those duties.

----------


## Marc

> Ah, there's now a battery version but I have the corded one. Very versatile for a small footprint unit. The rails don't poke out the back so it takes little room in the shed and cuts everything I need.   https://sydneytools.com.au/dewalt-dw...FdcHKgodb94Lwg

  Bob, if it's belt driven that must be one of those extremely rare CW turning motors  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Bob, if it's belt driven that must be one of those extremely rare CW turning motors

  Ha ha, yes. I'm sure I read that but looking at it that makes little sense. Regardless... I really enjoy it.

----------


## METRIX

AEG is made by the same company that makes Ryobi and Milwaukee, AEG is branded as RIGID in the USA. 
New AEG is very different to old AEG, back then is was made in places like Germany and the like, nowadays it comes from the same place most tools do and that isn't Germany. 
Take a look at the Dealt stand if you want a portable one as these are majority Aluminium, extend a good distance and are sturdy, I have had one for years and it's still going fine, beaten up but still working. 
The other stand that's nice is the Bosch blue Aluminium (not the Bosch Green Steel it's rubbish, so is the bosch Blue steel stand) the Blue i similar to the Dewalt but does not extend as far, good thing with the dewalt is you can buy extra mounts so you can put them on additional machines. 
Most other stands are made from Steel and have clumsy / awkward adjusters and are too heavy, the Dewalt one has Steel extendable arms and Aluminium everything else, the adjusters are easy and strong. 
Regarding the saw, you will need to decide on the best of the worst, because they all come from the same place they are all fairly the same.
One that stands out from the same same crowd, is the Bosch GCM 10M, NOT the GCM 10MX this is the common one sold and is the poor cousin to the 10M model. 
If you can hold off for a little, the timber show is coming up, and they usually have good specials there.  GCM 10 M Mitre Saw Mitre Saws Bench-mounted Tools | Bosch  https://sydneytools.com.au/bosch-gta...itre-saw-stand  https://sydneytools.com.au/dewalt-dw...saw-work-stand

----------


## Brian7886

> AEG is made by the same company that makes Ryobi and Milwaukee, AEG is branded as RIGID in the USA. 
> New AEG is very different to old AEG, back then is was made in places like Germany and the like, nowadays it comes from the same place most tools do and that isn't Germany. 
> Take a look at the Dealt stand if you want a portable one as these are majority Aluminium, extend a good distance and are sturdy, I have had one for years and it's still going fine, beaten up but still working. 
> The other stand that's nice is the Bosch blue Aluminium (not the Bosch Green Steel it's rubbish, so is the bosch Blue steel stand) the Blue i similar to the Dewalt but does not extend as far, good thing with the dewalt is you can buy extra mounts so you can put them on additional machines. 
> Most other stands are made from Steel and have clumsy / awkward adjusters and are too heavy, the Dewalt one has Steel extendable arms and Aluminium everything else, the adjusters are easy and strong. 
> Regarding the saw, you will need to decide on the best of the worst, because they all come from the same place they are all fairly the same.
> One that stands out from the same same crowd, is the Bosch GCM 10M, NOT the GCM 10MX this is the common one sold and is the poor cousin to the 10M model. 
> If you can hold off for a little, the timber show is coming up, and they usually have good specials there.  GCM 10 M Mitre Saw Mitre Saws Bench-mounted Tools | Bosch  https://sydneytools.com.au/bosch-gta...itre-saw-stand  https://sydneytools.com.au/dewalt-dw...saw-work-stand

  I wanna get it by EOFY thats all

----------


## TonyB

I recently bought the Metabo 216mm (8.5") as it's more compact and lighter than most, though if you're not moving it around this may not be a factor. Metabo is a make I associate with quality though, as per previous posts, what was true 20 years back may not be now. I haven't used it much but it seems like a sound piece of kit. Cuts 305x65, $369 https://www.justtools.com.au/metabo-...1350w-kgs216m/

----------


## phild01

I got the impression Brian might have been looking at this which is SCMS! https://www.bunnings.com.au/aeg-2000...e-saw_p6230171

----------


## Brian7886

> I got the impression Brian might have been looking at this which is SCMS! https://www.bunnings.com.au/aeg-2000...e-saw_p6230171

  That was the one mate

----------


## ringtail

> lets not get carried away

  Now now, hang on. What AC units do you recommend to your clients ? Cheap crap or good quality. Just saying. Buy once, buy quality.

----------


## mudbrick

Don't get one with the rails poking out the back they are a huge pain in the Butt!
that leaves the Blue Bosch and DeWalt. Your shed will love you for making the right choice as those rails take up 
WAAAAAYYY too much space as you have to allow swing room wherever you use the saw.

----------


## phild01

> rails poking out the back they are a huge pain in the Butt!

   Gotta agree with that.

----------


## Whitey66

I just ordered the Bosch blue GCM12 MX for $595.00 delivered - GCM 12 MX Professional , Mitre Saw | Bosch
It's not a slider, but I don't really need one I don't think. I was looking at getting the GCM12 GDL till I saw the size and weight of it.
The MX is 12 Kg lighter and a lot lower in height so it's much more portable. The GDL would be a great workshop only saw I reckon, I wouldn't like to be lugging it around unless I had the wheeled stand which is just way too big for my use.

----------


## Whitey66

> Blue Bosh (not green and not bunnings) and save your money for the stand by making a bench yourself.

  Huh? Bosch Blue is sold at Bunnings, actually i've noticed that a lot of the bigger tool retailers seem to be dropping Bosch blue from their lineup. I suspect this might be something to do with Bunnings selling them at very good prices and maybe they are getting a better cost price from there sales volume? Has anyone else got any clues why other tool shops have dropped Bosch?

----------


## ringtail

> Don't get one with the rails poking out the back they are a huge pain in the Butt!
> that leaves the Blue Bosch and DeWalt. Your shed will love you for making the right choice as those rails take up 
> WAAAAAYYY too much space as you have to allow swing room wherever you use the saw.

  Depends on how big his shed is and how many toys are already in it

----------


## Marc

> Huh? Bosch Blue is sold at Bunnings, actually i've noticed that a lot of the bigger tool retailers seem to be dropping Bosch blue from their lineup. I suspect this might be something to do with Bunnings selling them at very good prices and maybe they are getting a better cost price from there sales volume? Has anyone else got any clues why other tool shops have dropped Bosch?

   
Metrix answer sums it up  

> Regarding the saw, you will need to decide on the best of the worst, because they all come from the same place they are all fairly the same. One that stands out from the same same crowd, is the Bosch GCM 10M, NOT the GCM 10MX this is the common one sold and is the poor cousin to the 10M model.

  Bunnings sells a selection of the worst models in each category. If there aren't any worst models they make a deal to get it manufactured to their worst possible specifications. 
Sometimes their buying power has such grip on a manufacturer that other tool places stop selling that model or all together. You have to buy knowing the exact model you want and even then scrutinise the product to make sure it is not a bunnings special deal. Best way is to avoid buying power tools from bunnings altogether unless you want Ozito, then buy at your heart content. Pretty sad really.

----------


## Brian7886

> Now now, hang on. What AC units do you recommend to your clients ? Cheap crap or good quality. Just saying. Buy once, buy quality.

  Theres a big difference here mate.

----------


## Brian7886

> Depends on how big his shed is and how many toys are already in it

  4 car garage.....using 2 bays at the moment

----------


## Brian7886

> Metrix answer sums it up   *Bunnings sells a selection of the worst models in each category. If there aren't any worst models they make a deal to get it manufactured to their worst possible specifications. 
> Sometimes their buying power has such grip on a manufacturer that other tool places stop selling that model or all together. You have to buy knowing the exact model you want and even then scrutinise the product to make sure it is not a bunnings special deal. Best way is to avoid buying power tools from bunnings altogether unless you want Ozito, then buy at your heart content. Pretty sad really*.

  I have heard this regarding bunnings. That the makita they sell is different to what other tool suppliers might sell. And to be honest ive not bought a power tool from bunnings ever.  
The thing here is, im not prepared to spend $1000 on a drop saw thats only gunna be used a few times per year. But i also dont wanna buy a $200 piece of crap thats not going to perform on the times that i do need to use it.

----------


## phild01

> The thing here is, im not prepared to spend $1000 on a drop saw thats only gunna be used a few times per year. But i also dont wanna buy a $200 piece of crap thats not going to perform on the times that i do need to use it.

  Doesn't matter what you buy it will probably serve that purpose.  Unlikely the motor and blade will ever not work but the plastic fiddly bits is what lets them down.  Cheapies can have an insubstantial base, and adjustments that give poor accuracy.  So if performance includes accuracy then it's an area to forget the low branded stuff.  I haven't used the compact rail variety so can't comment on those.  I have used a few cheapies, the GMC wasn't too bad until the motor body separated from the rail and took off in the other direction. Another was so frustrating to get small degrees of accuracy.

----------


## Brian7886

> Doesn't matter what you buy it will probably serve that purpose.  Unlikely the motor and blade will ever not work but the plastic fiddly bits is what lets them down.  Cheapies can have an insubstantial base, and adjustments that give poor accuracy.  So if performance includes accuracy then it's an area to forget the low branded stuff.  I haven't used the compact rail variety so can't comment on those.  I have used a few cheapies, the GMC wasn't too bad until the motor body separated from the rail and took off in the other direction. Another was so frustrating to get small degrees of accuracy.

  Yeah thats what i said, i have the gmc currently, which was just given to me by a family member years ago. the slide is buggered on it, its angle adjustment also isnt the greatest.  
Im looking around, but now im leaning toward just buying another Makita cordless item

----------


## Brian7886

Theres a makita cordless iteam at sydney tools. smaller blade though, but $999 including 2 x 5.0Ah batteries which we know are upwards of $120 a piece anyway.

----------


## ringtail

> Theres a big difference here mate.

  Well no not really. If you want to get on board and do some real construction work you're going to decent tools. Construction is a lot different to AC or sparky work. Quality counts and quality costs dollars. Not saying that AC work is not quality or anything like that but, building something is a lot different to fitting something to an existing structure where you could make do with questionable quality tools.

----------


## ringtail

> The thing here is, im not prepared to spend $1000 on a drop saw thats only gunna be used a few times per year. But i also dont wanna buy a $200 piece of crap thats not going to perform on the times that i do need to use it.

  I liken it to buying a lawnmower. In fact, anything cheap. Welders, outboard motors etc...you name it.  Buy a cheap POS because you don't have much use for it or you simply don't see the value in buying quality, when you really need it, the cheapo will let you down every time. Place like bumrings rely on people buying cheap, throwing away and buying cheap again. As a business in the industry you can just write it off anyway.

----------


## Whitey66

> Bunnings sells a selection of the worst models in each category. If there aren't any worst models they make a deal to get it manufactured to their worst possible specifications. 
> Sometimes their buying power has such grip on a manufacturer that other tool places stop selling that model or all together. You have to buy knowing the exact model you want and even then scrutinise the product to make sure it is not a bunnings special deal. Best way is to avoid buying power tools from bunnings altogether unless you want Ozito, then buy at your heart content. Pretty sad really.

  
The Bosch blue tools that Bunnings sell are exactly the same as you would buy anywhere else from what i've seen. If there any differences please point them out.
You can't just go making a blanket statement that every power tool that Bunnings sell is crap imho.

----------


## OBBob

I bought cheap GMC and Ozito tools in the beginning because I couldn't afford anything else. Many have been replaced but none because they let me down (amazingly). Actually, Ryobi and Green Bosch have repeatedly failed though.

----------


## phild01

That is what happens now, China will always find a cheaper and inferior way to change a design.  Bunnings does get some tools, not all, with their own model numbers (like Makita) and dumbing a few unnoticeable components down in the process.  I would avoid a tool from them that carries their own in-house model number.  But even from tool outlets some tools can be grey imports!

----------


## DavoSyd

> You can't just go making a blanket statement that every power tool that Bunnings sell is crap imho.

  just remember, not all bunbuns are the same, if you shop at the worst of them, expect the worst... maybe Marc has only ever gone to the Carlingford store?

----------


## Whitey66

> I bought cheap GMC and Ozito tools in the beginning because I couldn't afford anything else. Many have been replaced but none because they let me down (amazingly). Actually, Ryobi and Green Bosch have repeatedly failed though.

   The very early green Bosch were very good, the newer stuff is rubbish.
I've still got a green Bosch drill that I bought 37 years ago (my first power tool) and it has copped an absolute flogging and still works pefectly.
I think it is German or Swiss made though.

----------


## Whitey66

> just remember, not all bunbuns are the same, if you shop at the worst of them, expect the worst... maybe Marc has only ever gone to the Carlingford store?

  That is exactly my point.

----------


## TonyB

> Bunnings does get some tools, not all, with their own model numbers (like Makita) and dumbing a few unnoticeable components down in the process.

  Another key reason for this is to get round price matching. Appliance retailers in UK used to do this with washing machines ("different model: that's a 4577, ours is a 4578")

----------


## phild01

> Appliance retailers in UK used to do this with washing machines ("different model: that's a 4577, ours is a 4578")

   Asko and David Jones too.

----------


## Marc

It's always the same with tool 'recommendation' threads. The questions are most of the time an indirect request to support a preconceived choice.
Then everyone chips in and if you answer you get the smart replies  ... mine is longer than yours .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . 
Brian ... buy AEG at Bunnings  :2thumbsup:

----------


## OBBob

Exactly

----------


## OBBob

> Bob, if it's belt driven that must be one of those extremely rare CW turning motors

  Drive belt?   https://www.partshopdirect.co.uk/dew...70-p869150-00/

----------


## Brian7886

> Well no not really. If you want to get on board and do some real construction work you're going to decent tools. Construction is a lot different to AC or sparky work. Quality counts and quality costs dollars. Not saying that AC work is not quality or anything like that but, building something is a lot different to fitting something to an existing structure where you could make do with questionable quality tools.

  
Well yes yes there is. Im not after the highest precision for my DIY, if i wanted absolute precision i would call in a pro. 
And to add to that, when i recomend a high end air con, its about the performance, handling conditions. These arent things that vary from house to house, as most houses i work in, are going to have the same sorts of operating conditions.  
Im not going to buy a festool saw for $1500-$2000 to do a few minutes work per year. Professionals running these products are doing hundreds of cuts per day, thats why you are buying high end. So that every cut you make is perfect and its going to work every time you flick the switch.  
Im not comfortable having a $2000 saw sitting in my shed doing nothing. If i planned on using it more, its definitely something i would look into, but for what i want Ill never justify it

----------


## Brian7886

> It's always the same with tool 'recommendation' threads. The questions are most of the time an indirect request to support a preconceived choice.
> Then everyone chips in and if you answer you get the smart replies  ... mine is longer than yours ... 
> Brian ... buy AEG at Bunnings

  
There is no pre-conceived choice here marc. I simply stated that was the one i had seen, and its price. I asked about quality of the lower range gear.  
I dont expect for my money to get the ants pants, trust me, in my job i only use the best quality tools possible. When my ute was cleaned out by theives in 2015 i lost over $15000 worth of tools, mainly hand tools.  
But as i said, this is for home, not work. Its not gunna get a flogging, and its not going to be used regularly either. Hence me wanting to stick to something below $800.......

----------


## phild01

I'd go to Bunnings , sus out the AEG for quality adjustments and any wriggle with a fully extended arm, also the blade.  Then hunt down the DeWalt and Blue Bosch and compare the same things.  The DeWalt has my interest but i too would need to have a feel of each one.

----------


## DavoSyd

For a few uses at home per year, but you want quality - my thought would be: Is there a second hand market for this stuff? Depends where you live I guess?

----------


## ringtail

I would be going a bosch blue 10 inch normal SCMS. Not the fancy arm model or a 10 inch metabo. Both should be under $800 and both are better than the dewalt or AEG. How much better ? - a lot. Will a non carpenter notice, probably not but get one of these two anyway  :Biggrin:

----------


## Whitey66

> I would be going a bosch blue 10 inch normal SCMS. Not the fancy arm model or a 10 inch metabo. Both should be under $800 and both are better than the dewalt or AEG. How much better ? - a lot. Will a non carpenter notice, probably not but get one of these two anyway

   Why not go the fancy arm models?
You can get the GCM10GDJ for $720 or the GCM12GDL for $810 delivered.

----------


## ringtail

$950 & $1100 respectively from Sydney tools

----------


## sol381

glide saw is great if its set up somewhere but a bit too heavy to use as a site saw. they need to make a 10 inch version

----------


## Whitey66

> glide saw is great if its set up somewhere but a bit too heavy to use as a site saw. they need to make a 10 inch version

   They do, it's the GCM10GDJ I mentioned above, but it's not much lighter than the 12 inch.

----------


## sol381

well there you go..they came out with that fast. :Biggrin:   29kg for a 10 inch saw.. crazy

----------


## Whitey66

> $950 & $1100 respectively from Sydney tools

   Ah, you have much to learn young grasshopper!
Believe it or not Sydney tools are not always the cheapest.
I have to admit though I was actually wrong with my prices, the GCM12GDL is only $797.41 and the GCM10GDJ is only $708.71 after all discounts. 
Get Tools Direct are having a Bosch clean out sale on Ebay it seems, if you use the code "CLAP10" you get a further 10% discount and if you use "Cashrewards" you get a further 1.3% off.  Bosch GCM10GDJ 254mm Glide Saw Mitre Saw | eBay  Bosch GCM12GDL 305mm Glide Saw Mitre Saw | eBay

----------


## ringtail

I know it's a bit grandpa of me but big ticket items get bought from a shop near me. I really don't need the hassle if there is a warranty issue. So I wouldn't be buying from Sydney tools anyway and certainly not online. Bloody good prices though and enough of a saving to pay for all the freight and hassle of a warranty repair. Hmmm, maybe I need to take grandpas slippers off  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

:What he said:  
The difference from on line to shop has reduced a lot recently as a result of on line shopping so that some times it is not worth buying on line. Some times. Clearly walking in a shop with a warranty issue is way better than the hassle of returning something on line. Not to mention Harvey's wet dream of GST on items under $1000 seems to have become a reality despite the collar costing more than the dog. Things we do for political gains. Meantime Labour's own facilitator M. Turnbull is plotting an early election to make sure the election is lost to Labour.

----------


## ChocDog

Thats a great price! I've got one, and Paddyjoy has one as well. Paid a lot more than that for it 4 yrs ago (but got it with a Bosch stand). Its probably a better saw than I need, as its just for DIY and not trade, but i do like shiny toys... That said its never missed a beat and would highly recommended. As others have mentioned its one down side is that is a heavy bugger...   

> Ah, you have much to learn young grasshopper!
> Believe it or not Sydney tools are not always the cheapest.
> I have to admit though I was actually wrong with my prices, the GCM12GDL is only $797.41 and the GCM10GDJ is only $708.71 after all discounts. 
> Get Tools Direct are having a Bosch clean out sale on Ebay it seems, if you use the code "CLAP10" you get a further 10% discount and if you use "Cashrewards" you get a further 1.3% off.  Bosch GCM10GDJ 254mm Glide Saw Mitre Saw | eBay  Bosch GCM12GDL 305mm Glide Saw Mitre Saw | eBay

----------


## Whitey66

The thing to remember when buying online is that if you do have a warranty claim, you can return it to the "nearest" Bosch dealer, not necessarily the one you bought it from.

----------


## jimfish

> I would be going a bosch blue 10 inch normal SCMS. Not the fancy arm model or a 10 inch metabo. Both should be under $800 and both are better than the dewalt or AEG. How much better ? - a lot. Will a non carpenter notice, probably not but get one of these two anyway

  I use a dewalt 12" scms and have found it awesome in every way but dust extraction.
Unless they have changed models I would happily recommend .

----------


## sol381

> The thing to remember when buying online is that if you do have a warranty claim, you can return it to the "nearest" Bosch dealer, not necessarily the one you bought it from.

  dead right.. i bought a set of milwaukee drills from sydney tools.. The impact stopped working,, after i dropped it off the roof,, took it to CL tools and was fixed no charge.

----------


## Marc

Stopped working after dropped from the roof ...  :Rofl5:

----------


## sol381

well you need to test the toughness of the tool.. Isnt the first time and wont be the last..kind of slid off the roof actually. It was 2 stories as well.

----------


## OBBob

> well you need to test the toughness of the tool.. Isnt the first time and wont be the last..kind of slid off the roof actually. It was 2 stories as well.

  Jeepers... tool lanyard. In some industries that would be the end of that site for you.

----------


## sol381

did it at home actually.. so only would have hit the wife or dog.

----------


## OBBob

> did it at home actually.. so only would have hit the wife or dog.

  Well you'd hope they'd catch it next time.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Must say I dropped the old Makita 18v impact driver a couple of time with no ill effect. Probably just lucky.

----------


## ringtail

> well you need to test the toughness of the tool.. Isnt the first time and wont be the last..kind of slid off the roof actually. It was 2 stories as well.

  Should have gone blue tools mate. Dropped from the roof then run over by a truck. Part of their marketing.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

> did it at home actually.. so only would have hit the wife or dog.

  Could have been a nasty.....vet bill

----------


## sol381

oh you`re a cruel man.. very true tho.

----------


## ringtail

Man assaults wife and dog with red tool. Investigating police state that a blue tool would have finished the job  :Biggrin:  :Tongue:

----------


## Marc

Mm ... a yellow tool would be way deadlier just in weight alone

----------


## sol381

bloody hell. you guys are sadists..if the cops see this post we will all have to get licences to use our tools...do you have a licence to use that screwgun sir.

----------


## OBBob

> bloody hell. you guys are sadists..if the cops see this post we will all have to get licences to use our tools...do you have a licence to use that screwgun sir.

  Didn't read the news today?   http://www.9news.com.au/national/201...ra-sports-club

----------


## ringtail

> bloody hell. you guys are sadists..if the cops see this post we will all have to get licences to use our tools...do you have a licence to use that screwgun sir.

  How many demerit points if caught using the red peril ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## sol381

ill ask my lawyer...pretty hard to conceal a framing gun in your pants, wonder if the robbers escaped in a bright green ute or orange ranger.

----------


## ringtail

> ..pretty hard to conceal a framing gun in your pants

  nailed it  :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

> nailed it

  Especially if it goes off prematurely.   :Tongue:

----------


## METRIX

> dead right.. i bought a set of milwaukee drills from sydney tools.. The impact stopped working,, after i dropped it off the roof,, took it to CL tools and was fixed no charge.

  Perhaps you need to stop seeing Red and go Blue  :Smilie:   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pI8NMrB87Hs  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EEtGCL-2P8

----------


## sol381

not you too...how the hell did you find that..some guys have too much time..

----------


## ringtail

> especially if it goes off prematurely.

   :Roflmao:

----------


## ringtail

> not you too...how the hell did you find that..some guys have too much time..

  I couldn't be bothered searching but I'd like to see other tools put through that. Search Metrix, search.  :Biggrin:

----------


## sol381

i think its fake.. think the guy just made it from a  rubber mould to make it look like a drill.. :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

> Didn't read the news today?   Robbers use nail gun to shoot at staff and guests at Canberra sports club - 9news.com.au

  Mm ... pretty harmless if shot from a distance. A chair would make short work of those two

----------


## ringtail

> i think its fake.. think the guy just made it from a  rubber mould to make it look like a drill..

   :Roflmao:

----------


## Goldie87

Hey guys, I currently have a cheapo Makita 10" SCMS which is fine for 1st fix work but I'm not completely happy with it for finishing or deckings/screens. 
After reading through a few of these threads I've narrowed my search down to possibly the Makita LS0714 or the Bosch GCM10SD, having heard a few people say both these saws are quite good and are around the same price.  
If I were to get the smaller Makita I would probably keep my current one and use that for first fix and the new smaller Makita one for everything else, or if I went the Bosch I would probably sell my current Makita and use the Bosch for everything.  
Guys who have used both of these saws, whats your opinion on what you would do!? 
Thanks!  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Use the Bosch for everything, get rid of the makita or keep it for a home workshop saw and we don't say first (or second) fix in this country  :Tongue:

----------


## pharmaboy2

When ringtail says 'we don't say first fix in this country" .  What he means, is Queensland.  See, Queenslanders think that the rest of Australia also drive below the speed limit in the right hand lane - so their ability to comment on the rest of Australia is obviously flawed.

----------


## ringtail

We also have the best coffee, the best fishing, the best league team, the best weather and the best everything else so there. Honestly, I've never heard any Aussie tradesman say first or second fix. It's a pommy and yank thing. Good lord, what's next ? Drywall ?

----------


## Goldie87

Oh really I've done first fix for 10 years and in that time that's what everybody in the industry called it! I just thought it was normal haha!

----------


## OBBob

> We also have the best...

  Hmm... you didn't mention XXXX beer.   :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

> Hmm... you didn't mention XXXX beer.

  Yes, well, it's rubbish. Probably the only decent thing that has come out of SA. Coopers.

----------


## ringtail

> Oh really I've done first fix for 10 years and in that time that's what everybody in the industry called it! I just thought it was normal haha!

  One can spot those that gleen their information from youtoob and grand designs. First fix, second fix, drywall and siding as opposed to framing, rough in, fixout, gyprock and cladding.

----------


## METRIX

> Oh really I've done first fix for 10 years and in that time that's what everybody in the industry called it! I just thought it was normal haha!

  Spooky

----------


## NZC

Get the Bosch, it's a double bevel.

----------


## r3nov8or

Have you tried upgrading the blade on your current saw?

----------


## Goldie87

I've tried Irwin and makita blades, have just grabbed a diablo so I'll see how that goes.

----------


## ringtail

Bosch blades are good and well priced

----------


## sol381

yeah and your mates at tradetools seem to have them quite a bit cheaper than bunnings..thin kerf are the go. makita blue arent bad either.

----------


## ringtail

They are very well priced at TT

----------


## METRIX

> Hey guys, I currently have a cheapo Makita 10" SCMS which is fine for 1st fix work but I'm not completely happy with it for finishing or deckings/screens. 
> After reading through a few of these threads I've narrowed my search down to possibly the Makita LS0714 or the Bosch GCM10SD, having heard a few people say both these saws are quite good and are around the same price.  
> Thanks!

  I have both of those saws you mentioned above, both are very nice machines but completely different, one is light and compact the other you need a crane to move it.
Depends on what you're priority is, that Makita is one of the nicest saws to use - period. 
The Bosch is spot on accurate, easy to use but heavy and bulky, not something you want to lug from site to site daily, not a saw I would recommend for fixout purely due to it's bulk if you move from site to site often.
The new Makita is made in Chinesium, and there are a few quality issues that didn't exist on the original Japanese Version. 
I have had my Japanese one for many many years, still cuts perfectly and never been any problems

----------


## Goldie87

Thanks Metrix, leaning toward the Makita just a little worried about the quality issues now it being made in China.  
Also it says the saw takes 190mm blades, but they aren't as readily available as 184mm blades would these be okay in the saw or not cut deep enough? 
Cheers

----------


## METRIX

184mm is all I use, you will find plenty of 190mm on ebay, but it's easier to use the same blades as the circ saws, you lose 3mm depth but for fixout work that's not a problem. 
 You can't beat the portability and accuracy of this saw, hopefully any issues with shipping to Chinesium are now fixed, the ones I saw with problems were when they had only just started manufacturing there, that was a few years ago. 
Once you have used this saw, every other SCMS will feel like a dinosaur.

----------


## Marc

> I have both of those saws you mentioned above, both are very nice machines but completely different, one is light and compact the other you need a crane to move it.
> Depends on what you're priority is, that Makita is one of the nicest saws to use - period. 
> The Bosch is spot on accurate, easy to use but heavy and bulky, not something you want to lug from site to site daily, not a saw I would recommend for fixout purely due to it's bulk if you move from site to site often.
> The new Makita is made in Chinesium, and there are a few quality issues that didn't exist on the original Japanese Version. 
> I have had my Japanese one for many many years, still cuts perfectly and never been any problems

  I have a LS1011 made in Japan, bought second hand at the markets eons ago. It just goes and goes. Only issue is with the brake. Lately it takes a while to stop and then stops and dips down a bit. Nothing the tool fixerapper can't fix.

----------


## jimfish

> I have a LS1011 made in Japan, bought second hand at the markets eons ago. It just goes and goes. Only issue is with the brake. Lately it takes a while to stop and then stops and dips down a bit. Nothing the tool fixerapper can't fix.

  Check the brush's, the brake tends to take longer to work when the brush's are worn.

----------


## Marc

Thank you Jim ... didn't know that. Probably time for a service ... after 15 years  :Smilie:

----------


## jimfish

Waiting for a set for my dewalt 305mm ATM . Had to put a bend in the spring that holds them in to keep it going for now.

----------


## jarod

> ....The Bosch is spot on accurate, easy to use but heavy and bulky, not something you want to lug from site to site daily, not a saw I would recommend for fixout purely due to it's bulk if you move from site to site often.
> The new Makita is made in Chinesium, and there are a few quality issues that didn't exist on the original Japanese Version...

  Would that mean that the Makita is not always or hard to be accurate? 
Also, for someone starting a hobby, would the Makita LS0714 ($719) and Bosch GCM 10SD ($759) have more advantage over the cheaper DeWalt DWS777-XE ($575) aside from trenching?

----------


## NZC

> Would that mean that the Makita is not always or hard to be accurate? 
> Also, for someone starting a hobby, would the Makita LS0714 ($719) and Bosch GCM 10SD ($759) have more advantage over the cheaper DeWalt DWS777-XE ($575) aside from trenching?

  The Bosch is a completely different saw to the others, its bigger and a dual bevel. Its also heavier and take up more space. It depends what you want to use it for.  
The green shed has a cheaper version of that DeWalt that seemed all right when I played with it in store.

----------


## METRIX

> Would that mean that the Makita is not always or hard to be accurate? 
> Also, for someone starting a hobby, would the Makita LS0714 ($719) and Bosch GCM 10SD ($759) have more advantage over the cheaper DeWalt DWS777-XE ($575) aside from trenching?

  Once Makita started producing saws in Chinesium they turned to rubbish, the older Japanese ones were bulletproof. 
I would look for an older good condition Japanese Makita over a newer Chinesium made one any day, yes they start out accurate but after use they start to cause problems, accuracy, reliability, things start to break and fall off. 
I have seen this on a few saws owned by others, and one of my own, luckily I sold it off on ebay after it went into the service shop twice in the first year, never will I buy another Makita Chinesium saw, BOSCH for me at the moment has served me very well, still accurate, still no problems, still very heavy  :Smilie: . 
My mate found a Makita at a repair shop cheap, it stripped the drive gear, it was repaired and was never collected, probably when the guy was given the bill he said I will just buy a new chinesium one for that and left the saw there.
My mate picked it up for the repair cost, it was a bargain he got it for $300, it was a Japanese LS1013 and was in 95% perfect condition. 
As I said above those two saws are completely different animals, one is made for fine finishing, portability work, one is a workhorse shop type saw, 
The LS0714 is the best saw I have ever used, it is very accurate, cuts nicely, portable and overall fantastically engineered, unfortunately these have shipped to Chinesium with all their other saws, and build quality has dropped.

----------

